# Tool Storage cases



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Just curious how many here use the cases that come with your tools? I pretty much never do. Even when I start out wanting to it is useualy easier for me to carry the tool "naked". Now I want t jut chuck them as they take to much space.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I always do...much more neat in the toolbox, cord doesn't get tangled in everything and saves on breakage on the tool...:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Agreed, but keeping tools loose causes problems. A drill is usless without bits, a saw usless without blades, stapler usless without staples etc.

I pair my tools with the accessories, or else I get one site and don't have to proper accessories.


















Keep the accessories with the tools, organization will set you free.


----------



## JKBARR127 (Jan 13, 2010)

every tool i have that comes in a case is stored in a case. some of my drills that didn't come in a case have a designated place where they hang. for those drills i have a few dif boxes of bits and tips that stay in one of my tool bags with misc. hand tools and such.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

For the most part, they stay in their cases. Keeps them organized better in the trailer. Some tools, that need accessories, like drills, get a larger tool box with an assortment of screws, bits & tips so all I gotta do is pick up the one case to carry it all in.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

most factory tool cases suck. Hard to carry multiple tools at one time.

I really hate the paslode cases.


----------



## NjNick (Jan 14, 2009)

Im a stickler for cases too. I always tell the guys to keep the tools in the case even if it means they need another gang box on site. Broken tools and cords thrown in boxes really gets to me. We use alot of porta-bands which have some big cases and all of our hilti rotary hammers and core drills stay in the cases too which are huge, but for me its worth it.


----------



## kayn_os (Nov 30, 2009)

I like keeping them in cases. Find it helps to keep them stacked on the shelves nicely in the trailer and on things like air nailers I find it keeps all the dust and debris out of 'em.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh I like cases but, just not the stupid ones that come with your normal tools.

It is like they show no concern to the use of the cases.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Some of my tools stay in the case and some don't, I have a large trailer with shelving so space is not really a concern.

Personally I would rather load the cases with ink dye packs and leave them in the back of the truck at HD with a note that say "GPS embedded and the cops will know its you because your BLUE!!!!"


----------



## siding guy23 (Mar 26, 2009)

Usually I put a belt hook on them and then they don't fit anyway.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I would love to keep all the cases that come with my tools but even with a 9' utility bed I run out of room real fast so I usually chuck the cases.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

For the most part I hate the cases that come with most tools. I keep some tools in their cases, but typically just the ones that I don't use that often. Except for the Festool stuff, that is. Those cases are brilliant! I can't stand most of the Milwaukee cases, though. Much too big! Plus, they have almost zero space for accessories. Some are okay, though. I have bought some Systainers for some of the stuff, but most get thrown in buckets or bags. I wish every tool manufacturer would start using Systainers. Many have in Europe.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I am big on cases in general, though most are fairly worthless for more than the tool.

I think a case for the tool should be as well designed as the tool, part of the reason I am looking forward to moving to Festool.

Cases are one place I will give props to DeWalt, they make nice cases. They seem to give thought to organization of some of the disposables that are required for the tool. I'm thinking of my grinder and sanders, cordless drill.

Bosch seems to do all right as well.

Porter and Milwaukee not so much.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

moorewarner said:


> I am big on cases in general, though most are fairly worthless for more than the tool.
> 
> I think a case for the tool should be as well designed as the tool, part of the reason I am looking forward to moving to Festool.
> 
> ...


My Porter Cable jig saw case is the most worthless POS I own. I can't even fit the cord in there! I keep thinking I want a Systainer for it, but the saw is such a POS itself that I want to replace it. It cuts well, but It throws 100% of the dust right in your eyes! Plus, changing blades is a PITA. 

Sorry for the off subject rant!


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

moorewarner;913184
I think a case for the tool should be as well designed as the tool said:


> Like These :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

charimon said:


> Like These :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya got a link for that, or is that old kit? Cause DeWalt's site is coming up craps. :whistling


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Those are from England, In Europe Makita, DeWalt,Mafell, Lamello, Metabo, Bosch, and Fien all use systainer cases for their (top shelf) tools.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

charimon said:


> Those are from England, In Europe Makita, DeWalt,Mafell, Lamello, Metabo, Bosch, and Fien all use systainer cases for their (top shelf) tools.


Why does America always have to be "special"?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

moorewarner said:


> Why does America always have to be "special"?


Because most people are cheap.


----------

